# Are you charging a gas fee?



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I have begun charging such, and have been since it hit $3.25 a gallon... $25 locally, like with in 10 miles... and then $50 - $100 if its farther away than that...


----------



## BRAVI (Jun 3, 2010)

Per project or per estimate?


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I add in for fuel when I'm biding. 
I have also narrowed my traveling radius, I can't compete with someone who is not having to commute.


----------



## ny mason (Apr 4, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> I have begun charging such, and have been since it hit $3.25 a gallon... $25 locally, like with in 10 miles... and then $50 - $100 if its farther away than that...


i always took it into consideration when pricing a job.its just one of the many costs of doing business.although i have never itemized it and put it on one of my clients invoices..


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

For me.....gas is part of the equation for my overhead %


----------



## Ecostruction (Apr 4, 2011)

Gas is something I need to start thinking about, however, I doubt I will put it in as a line item. Will just add it into overhead.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I have been adding an extra hour of labor to each day to cover my fuel. Driving 1 hr with a loaded truck takes a pretty good toll. 

$4.35 a gallon yesterday when I filled up.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

I just add fuel to the job cost like it was material . 
I only work around the house maybe 5 miles away but i still burn 2/$400 a week in fuel . John


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

None of my work is close. I'm always at least an hour away. I've begun charging one way travel. From the time I leave the house untill I leave the site.

We'll see if I get any objections. Otherwise I'll just put my hourly rate up.
(oh, wait, I already did that)

We're paying $5/gal. up here. :w00t:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I don't. 

I know that I should but it opens a can of discussions that I don't want to have.. like if the HO wants to know if the fuel charge that he's paying is supposed to cover multiple trips to the store if I am doing something somewhat complicated.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

People would *****. Just squeeze it in the cost of the job. I'm 90% T&M and it's factored in. I have bumped up my hourly rate recentley. No complaints.


----------



## timmymacdd (Apr 22, 2011)

*YES I separate the gas charge and put it in the bid*

Gas is the most expensive thing as a whole I buy for most jobs. I put it in the bid...but I lower my hourly from 25 to 20. I am happy to have more than enough gas at 20 an hour....than making 35 An hour and paying for extra gas. But that might be because I live on a written dave Ramsey budget. HAHA!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes. And a trip charge. And shipping. And tax on the materials. And a late charge with interest for missed payment.


----------



## timmymacdd (Apr 22, 2011)

MattCoops said:


> Yes. And a trip charge. And shipping. And tax on the materials. And a late charge with interest for missed payment.


HAHA!- You also forgot the CHARGE if they help!! (or watch_) HAHA!! 

Trip charge=estimate.

shipping=searching for materials and prices.

tax=tax on materials should be built in to the total cost(plus 15% if you are old school)

Late charge= The price of gas whilst I drive all the way back to your house because you 'forgot' to leave the check, or you were not home when I finished. 

.......Hence the reasons why I charge for gas......cause there is so much driving around in my field finding matching brick and delivering samples, and spending 15 bucks to drive 20 miles to the dump and pay 5 bucks to dump concrete, etc......It all adds up.....and I could charge 45 bucks an hour for my work.....but I prefer to charge 25 and make sure that I make that guaranteed.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont put it as a line item, i slip it under my material costs.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes...... .50 to $1 a mile.

It is factored into the project bid, but if I do cost plus, and I have haaul anything, it is a buck at least. 

Get set boys....fule is going up.


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

[deleted]


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

RenaissanceR said:


> Speaking of fees, one gas station in the next town over is adding $.10 per gallon to the price of gas if one uses a credit card. No surcharge if paying cash...
> 
> Extortion has reached a new level.


Where the hell have you been for the last three years?:laughing:

That's defacto standard now.


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

I always charge my carpenter wage for any charge-able road time, when charging by the hour, but not for traveling back and forth from home to the job sites. It's not their fault I live way out in the country. If I was and they knew I was doing that, it wouldn't go over too good.

On contract jobs, way, way out, I will bid the price a little higher. 

Bill


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

There are a few posts I am really surprised about. Some of you guys really haven't been charging for fuel?


----------

